# looking for new gamers Mansfield ohio



## Tollhase (Oct 12, 2005)

Hello,

We play on sunday afternoons from about 1-6 pm.  We are mostly old foggies who remember when verion one was new.  We are making the switch to 3.5.  As a general rule, we do not allow evil characters.

Richard Keith


----------

